# American Ipa Recipe



## jimmyjack (20/1/06)

I want to brew an American IPA similar to Sierra Nevada Celebration or Anchor Liberty. Does this look the goods, is there anything else I should add or take away??

Cheers, JJ

Batch Size: 22.00 L
Brewer: Jim Hollars 
Boil Size: 30.49 L
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 71.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.6 % 
0.45 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 7.3 % 
0.23 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.20 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
28.00 gm Chinook [12.10%] (60 min) Hops 37.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (30 min) Hops 15.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.96 tbsp Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.2 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 55.6 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 23.8 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 6.13 kg 
Sparge Water: 23.63 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C


----------



## jayse (20/1/06)

Hi Jimmy,
Ya have way to much crystal/cara in that recipe, stick to no more than 5% at the very most, i'd go for even less in such a brew.
I don't see why you'd need a tbsp of salt either, i'd skip that bit. The hops are looking OK, a little different to how i'd do it but looks pretty fine.
1.062 and 55ibu looks about right to me.
I'd use some simcoe at the start to instead of so much chinnook.

Demise of sanity
Jayse


----------



## Ross (20/1/06)

JJ,

Have to agree with Jayse on the crystal/caramalt content - thats heading more towards an amber than an IPA - I'd halve those amounts...

I won't comment on the chinnock, as I know you're a lover of it...  

Otherwise looks great - oh, & back off the salt...

cheers Ross...


----------



## jimmyjack (20/1/06)

Ta for the feedback I halved the crystal to .250 and cara to .150. I also FWH and chilled the Chinook to 13 grams and brough Simcoe in at 60 Min. I was a little iffy about too much grapefruit. So should I up the JW Trad to get my Og Up to style? Should I add any wheat Malt? What do you think about the Munich?


Cheers, JJ


----------



## T.D. (20/1/06)

I am a total hop head, so please take my comments with a grain of salt, but I would go for more flavour hops if I were you. I think there are few styles that give you greater license to hop the living daylights out of a beer than an American IPA. Also, from what I have read American IPAs tend to have more flavour hop additions compared to an English IPA which is more of a "bitterness and aroma but not too much flavour" scenario. If it was me I would probably add a gram/Litre of flavouring hops at 30, 20, 10 and 5 mins.

I love this style though. I'll be brewing one of these soon I think.


----------



## Jye (20/1/06)

> gram/Litre of flavouring hops at 30, 20, 10 and 5 mins.



I like the way you think  I would have suggested just moving the 30min cascade to 20 or 15 min.

You could always add a bit of wheat and up the munich to 1kg but I wouldn't be to worried about the grain bill because its all about the hops :beerbang: :super: 

Seems like a lot of Brisbane brewers are doing IPAs, we will have to get together and have a tasting :beer:


----------



## jimmyjack (20/1/06)

All good advice reworked recipe for bigger hop flavour and aroma. Feel free to comment.

Cheers, Jj

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.1 % 
0.45 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 7.4 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.1 % 
0.15 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
12.00 gm Chinook [12.10%] (60 min) Hops 15.9 IBU 
12.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 15.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (20 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (30 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.96 tsp Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.1 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 61.8 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 19.5 EBC Color: Color


----------



## T.D. (20/1/06)

Oh yeah, that looks bloody nice!!  :beerbang: 

I've seen a few recipes that use chinook either dry hopped or at flameout. I must say the recipe looks great as is, but have you considered a late addition of chinook? Maybe 15g dry hopped with the centennial and cascade...


----------



## seanmac1904 (1/2/06)

I made an AIPA that is quite similar to your recipe (based on the SkunkFart APA)

I think I went a bit overboard with the Chinook and Cennenial 

I called it "Super Skunk Fart Pale Ale"

I brewed in at the end of November and kegged it yesterday
THe Chinook is quite coase and almost metallic in flavour but it is is still nice

cheers

Sean 

recipe below

SSF Pale Ale

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

14-B India Pale Ale, American IPA

Min OG: 1.056 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 40 Max IBU: 72
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 30 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.25
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.16
Anticipated EBC: 14.3
Anticipated IBU: 59.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 32.26 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.051 SG 12.68 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
16.0 1.00 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 16
4.0 0.25 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0
64.0 4.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
8.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
4.0 0.25 kg. TF Caramalt UK 1.034 38
4.0 0.25 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 66

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name  Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
56.00 g. 2005 Perle Plug 3.20 20.2 60 min.
10.00 g. Chinook (2005) Pellet 15.20 18.5 60 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Plug 4.50 1.9 15 min.
10.00 g. Centennial (2005) Pellet 9.10 3.0 15 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Plug 4.50 1.4 10 min.
10.00 g. Chinook (2005) Pellet 15.20 3.7 10 min.
28.00 g. 2005 Cascade Plug 5.60 2.9 5 min.
10.00 g. Centennial (2005) Pellet 9.10 1.8 5 min.
28.00 g. 2005 Cascade Plug 5.60 2.9 1 min.
10.00 g. Chinook (2005) Pellet 15.20 3.1 1 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II




Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.00
Water Qts: 14.79 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 14.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.80 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 80 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 75 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 17.33 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Jye (1/2/06)

Hey seanmac1904, whats the aroma like? I see lots of late additions but not dry hopping  

jimmyjack, hows your IPA coming along must be in secondary by now, will be kegging mine as soon as finish the keg that has ginger beer in it <_< Dry hopped with 80g and is smelling great


----------



## jimmyjack (1/2/06)

I changed the original recipe and brewed it on Australia day, It will go into secondary with dry hops on Saturday. i just sampled from the hydro and it is really nice. i am glad I chose to put 5g of Simcoe at flame out!!! The only thing wrong is that for some reason i extracted more wort and didnt boil down to get a high SG. So it started on 55 and is down to 20. New recipe down below

5.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 
0.20 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (75 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 


10 min into boil Add 10.00 gm Chinook [12.10%] (65 min) 
10 min into boil Add 10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (65 min) 
15 min into boil Add 0.96 tsp Salt (Boil 60.0 min) 
40 min into boil Add 15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (35 min) 
50 min into boil Add 15.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (25 min) 
60 min into boil Add 10.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (15 min) 
60 min into boil Add 0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) 
60 min into boil Add 10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (15 min) 
70 min into boil Add 10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) 
70 min into boil Add 10.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (5 min) 
74 min into boil Add 5.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (1 min) 

1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

5.00 gm Chinook [12.10%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops


----------



## Jye (1/2/06)

Did you still end up with about 60 IBUs?

Anyway it looks good :chug: I will have to get some Centennial in the next bulk buy, I have seen to many recipes with it not to give it ago.


----------



## jimmyjack (1/2/06)

yea, it is about that in IBU's. although it doesnt taste that bitter at the moment. It is just very grapfruity. The centennial is a very nice hops. I almost think it is better than Amarillo!!! I know strike me down. I am really keen to try coloumbus or its better half tamahawk as well!!!


Cheers, JJ


----------



## Ross (1/2/06)

Jye said:


> I will have to get some Centennial in the next bulk buy, I have seen to many recipes with it not to give it ago.
> [post="105996"][/post]​



Me too - I've just run out, dry hopping my Ruination IPA  ... Will have to change my dry hopping schedule now on my latest apa


----------



## seanmac1904 (2/2/06)

Hi Jye,

I would describe the aroma as "pungent" at the moment
Since I was trying to make a big Skunk Fart I didnt bother with Dry Hopping.

I would estimate the bitterness is in the mid-50s based on tasting the "Sail and Anchor" IPA the other weekend that is meant to be 50 IBUs
The Perle plugs give a nice clean bitterness but I dont think I would use as much Chinook in the late additions next time I make this recipe. 
It sort of drowns out the Centennial and Cascade

Its still a has a bit of a yeasty bite, but I chucked in the gelatine so hopefully it will clear up in the next few days
cheers from Perth for now

Sean


----------



## kungy (9/3/06)

Hi, really glad to find this thread which deals with a couple of questions regarding An American Indian Pale Ale (Crazy Horse Pale Ale) for the NSW White Xmas Case.

- For those who have made it (and also those in the know), how did you find the grains and ratios used in the recipes. 

-Also, i have heard about Cascade and Williamette being a killer hop combo. Any thoughts about using Amarillo to bitter, and Amarillo and Williamette for Flavour and Aroma. 1056 to ferment.

- And how has the final tasting comes through. Yay or Nay, and areas for potential improvement

Also speaking of a style that is borderline OG 70+, has anyone had experience in a American style Barleywine. I am contemplating a 15 litre batch with an OG at 1080-1090, 100% Maris Otter, using American hops ie Amarillo, Williamette and Cascade etc, fermented with 1056. 

Could be an interesting ager, problem is that the majority of Barleywines are done in the English style so its tough to find details. 

If anyone has some input in any of my queries it would be most 
appreciated

Will


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/3/06)

Hi Will

I have done US versions at 1.070 and 1.090. There is a huge difference between the two. Once you get above 1.070, the alcohol bite becomes hard to disguise. I find that huge hops dont cover the alcohol, so I like to up the malt. There are some notes on the last one
here in my brew log
and this had melanoidin, munich and crystal. Its quite malty which is how I like it. Maybe you dont need to go that far, but for me 100% MO would be a bit thin.

1056 isgreat for these beers.


----------



## jimmyjack (10/3/06)

> I dont think I would use as much Chinook in the late additions next time I make this recipe.



I have to agree here. I love Chinook but it does tend tend to take over the flavour. I would be keen to try my recipe again without Chinook and move the flavour additions forward to maybe 20 minutes instead of 40. To replace Chinook I think Warrior would be really neutral high alpha hop. 



> have heard about Cascade and Williamette being a killer hop combo. Any thoughts about using Amarillo to bitter, and Amarillo and Williamette for Flavour and Aroma. 1056 to ferment.



Yea these two hops are really nice together!!!!

Cheers, JJ


----------



## seanmac1904 (10/3/06)

unfortunatly my beer ended up being a bit rooted ...

I used a new air pump to aerate the wort and I think it imparted a horrible plasticy flavour to it. (either that or the Chinooks were even stronger than I gave them credit for)

I ended up finishing the keg so it wasnt as bad as a couple of wheat beers I have made (I think the low hops tends to show up my flaws) They ended up down the drain

anyways I will have to see if I can fix my aeration system and make a better brew next time

cheers for now

Sean


----------



## kungy (11/3/06)

The 100% Maris Otter beer is probably not a Barley Wine Per Say, but what Randy Mosher describes as a October Beer to celebrate the new season malt (In England). It probably would be a bit thin, the syrupy sensation is just another interesting point of differentiation for a BW, so it could be sort of desirable.

In that case i might pick a good US IPA recipe and scale the grain component up to bring up the OG to Barleywine territory ie 1070+.

Just looking back at the posts i might have a go at your GL on a smaller scale. Thanks for the link. I might scale it back to around 7.5-8% to hopefully avoid some of that alcoholic fusel tastes that seem to emerge from a high alcohol beer. I also might fiddle with the hopping scehdule somewhat though ;-), i don't think i have the patience measuring hops out. 

I'm inclined to give it a go with some Amarillo, Chinook and Williamette in it.

Thanks Guys

Will


----------



## tdh (11/3/06)

Simcoe for bittering and Amarillo for flavour and aroma are a an irresistable combo.
Both hops have great f+a and VERY low co-humulone levels, making for high but smooth bittering.

The current "Genuine Pale Ale" at Grumpy's Brewhaus uses these two to nice effect.

tdh


----------



## kungy (12/3/06)

Thanks for that TDH. 

I did some quick research on the some of the American sites and they seem to rate it very highly. I must say i never even considered it. 

And as a bonus it seems that the majority are fond of using it as a good flavour addition as well. I now will more likley go with Simcoe instead of Chinook. The write ups of Chinook intimidate me.

Looks like the IPA and Imperial IPA will now be featuring Simcoe, Amarillo and Williamette.

You've been most helpful guys/girls

Will


----------



## crells (15/3/06)

Can someone explain why salt is added ? I haven't seen this is any recipes before.


----------



## big d (15/3/06)

are we refering to brewing salts or plan old table salt.


----------



## big d (15/3/06)

ok crells i will give some answers.
sodium can accentuate beer flavours
chloride enhances beer flavour and palate fullness.
i believe what you are seeking is basically salts can be added to achieve similar water characteristics that are unique to certain ipas from england.ie burton salts.or to burtanize your mash/sparge water.
water chemistry is not my forte

cheers
big d


----------



## Ross (15/3/06)

crells said:


> Can someone explain why salt is added ? I haven't seen this is any recipes before.
> [post="114439"][/post]​



Crells,

I add a teaspoon of table salt to a standard 23L batch - I reckon it enhances the flavour - Not many brewers do it, just personal choice...

cheers Ross...


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/3/06)

Crells
You need to add your location to your profile. If you live in Perth, there is plenty of salt in the brine they sell us as tap water.


----------



## crells (15/3/06)

Thanks guys.... I might give a go for my next PA


----------



## kungy (15/3/06)

Regarding AIPA's has anyone ever tried SN Celebration Ale? The yanks seem to rave about this beer as being a prime example of a classic AIPA. The recipe they seem to love is given on the following site

Northern Brewer

I'll repost it for those who are emperically challenged.

5.44kg Domestic 2 Row Malt 
0.45kg English Crystal Malt 45-50L 

28g Chinook 60 min 
7g Chinook 30 min 
28g Cascade flameout 
14g Cascade dry hop 
14g Centennial dry hop 
14g tsp Irish Moss, 15 minutes

OG, 1068 and yeast=WLP001, 19L batch

It looks a pretty simple recipe, i think i might try it by subbing the cascade for amarillo, and centennial for williamette. If the "famous" Denny Conn rates it then it must be alright.

Any comments on the recipe? 

Will


----------



## Ross (15/3/06)

kungy said:


> Regarding AIPA's has anyone ever tried SN Celebration Ale? The yanks seem to rave about this beer as being a prime example of a classic AIPA. The recipe they seem to love is given on the following site
> 
> Northern Brewer
> 
> ...




Hey Kungy,

Why substitute on what appears to be a tried & tested brew? - your changes will have little resemblence to the posted recipe - The recipe sonds really nice, as is...

Cheers Ross...


----------



## kungy (15/3/06)

I brew only infrequently so i have to use my hops in only 4 brews a season. I can't really justify buying centennial hops for 14 grams. If i pick these hops for this brew, it just means i have to substitute it in other recipes. Its one big vicious circle, but fits my brewing habits perfectly. I suppose i could just brew more ;-)

I plan to keep the chinook, and thinking about it i could potentially keep the cascade hops too. However I will muse over it in the coming weeks, i do like the stance of why change something that is tried and tested, so i will keep changes to a minimum where possible.

Will


----------



## kungy (2/4/06)

Hi, well i have done my musings and have decided to stick with the SN Celebration Ale from the Northern Site. 

However i have some questions regarding a planned American Style Barleywine and the hopping schedule of it. Yes it is based on GL's recipe, but i'm not a fan of melanoidin, so i have dropped it back a bit. The recipe is-

GL Demon Barley Wine

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.65
Anticipated OG: 1.081 
Anticipated SRM: 10.2
Anticipated IBU: 78.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68 %

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
49.4 4.27 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 2
37.0 3.21 kg. Hoepfner Pilsner malt Germany 1.038 2
8.0 0.69 kg. Hoepfner Munich Malt Germany 1.038 9
3.1 0.27 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
2.5 0.21 kg. Hoepfner Melanoidin Germany 1.037 20


Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.25 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 46.9 60 min.
23.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 13.7 30 min.
34.50 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.50 8.5 15 min.
23.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 9.1 15 min.
37.95 g. Cascade Plug 6.00 0.0 0 min.
23.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 7.50 0.0 0 min.
13.80 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 0.0 0 min.
11.50 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 0.0 Dry Hop


WLP001 California Ale Slurry


The question is regarding the grain bill and the hopping schedule. I have never had such a complicated hop bill (even though it is pretty simple in regards to others). 

I feel like its a bit all over the shop. What do you guys think? I really have no idea, so all advice would be greatly appreciated.

PS- i plan on doing small batch. I just scaled it up so its easier to comprehend.

Thanks

Will


----------

